# Strut Your Mutt - ITS THIS WEEKEND!!!!



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi to all my wonderful SM Aunties and Uncles!

As many of you know my mom and dad rescued me from a local shelter. This shelter took me in not only once - but twice! Why you ask? Because the first family that adopted me brought me back because they said I was "too much to handle" and they didn't have time for me. I was really happy when they brought me back because they hadn't been taking care of me and I had to go back under the sleepy stuff to have my ears cleaned out and a tooth pulled.

Anyways, that was all in the past. Now, because of all the love and support of my local shelter, I live with my wonderful mom and dad who spoil me ROTTEN :chili: ! But, I am a good maltese and I will never forget where I came from :innocent: . That's why every year I participate in the *Strut Your Mutt*! This is a fundraiser for the shelter that took such good care of me. All the money that I raise goes directly to the care of the animals that aren't as lucky as me and haven't found their fur-ever homes just yet :heart: . The money goes towards all the medical bills that the shelter has to make the dapper dogs and crazy kitties healthy and strong so they can have a new chance at life. Surgery is expensive and while the local vets pitch in and give great discounts, it's not always enough. So, all the money I raise will go into the Sadie Fund which is used to treat all the little medical problems that surrenders typically have (like being neutered, spayed, ears cleaned, teeth pulled, and sometimes bigger surgeries that I don't dare talk too much about like kidney, knees, and heart problems - YIKEs!)

I wanted to raise a MILLION dollars for the shelter this year because I love them so much (last year I raise $1000) but my mom said that the economy is tough this year so I she said I needed a more modest goal :yucky: . I would appreciate it if my aunties could give even just a little so that I can help my friends at the shelter to have a nice and safe stay while they are there until their fur-ever homes are found. :tender: 

Well, I have to get to training - its a long 2 mile walk and it's held rain or shine so the hot summer sun can't slow me down today. Mom said she was going to attach a link for everyone to go to and donate at. Thanks again for reading and donating!!! :ThankYou: 

xoxo Hunter


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I just finished my first real training session today - mom and I went out before the sun got too hot because YIKES! last night after baking in the sun the pavement was soo hot that it wasn't comfortable to walk on. So, we walked this morning. I walked a 1/2 mile before my belly started rumbling and I decided that it was best to have some breakfast. I just know that I will be able to do two miles!

Also, I received my first online donation today - so that's exciting (and it wasn't a grandparent!). I can't wait to log into my account and see who it was


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I've been doing really good at my training - but boy has it been really hot outside :smheat: ! I hope its not this hot come September! Thank you to everyone so far who has sponsored me - I (and my friends still at the shelter) thank you from the bottom of our hearts!

xoxox Hunter


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Good luck in your training Hunter and Erin!!! :dothewave: :dothewave: :dothewave:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Have fun with your training sessions, Master Hunter. Our check is on its way to you, the slow method (USPS). Maybe you should think about wearing boots to protect your tiny little feet. Maybe mommy could push you in a stroller. Wouldn't that count????


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

BUMP!!! 

We are 32% of the way to our goal and can't thank everyone enough whose has donated! Hunter has been working hard at his training - this weekend we didn't train at the beach because of the hurricane waves and wind but we did walk 1 mile on Saturday morning! We have three more weeks till our walk


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you so much to Angel, Tessa, and Sweetness (and their mom's too!). Us dogs with furever homes need to stick together to help others who are still looking for that perfect family! Lots of tail wags and thanks, Hunter!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I just checked your fundraising site...you're getting there, good boy Hunter! :thumbsup: 
love Jodi


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

oh Hunter am so sorry that your Mommy did not send this my way early enough . .as am just now reading your posting . .no worries, I am certain you will meet your goal and help all those who are still in the shelter in need of medical help . . .

Annika and Tiger sends their love :wub:


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi there Hunter. Bianca just finished adding up the change she dug out of her piggy bank. Hope it gets you closer to your goal.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hunter:

Mommy dusn't no it yet but me 'n Sweetness are tryin to help, too. We used her credit card while she wuz at work today.

Happy struttinl!

Tessa


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you so much to everyone who donated today, we are almost 1/2 way to our goal of $500.00. Hunter received an email from the shelter telling him that they are very proud of his fundraising efforts and they love his fundraising page. The email also said the following "we can't wait to see what outfit Hunter will have on because he is always dressed to the nines!" 

So, what should Hunter wear on his walk?


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Hip Hip Hooray for Hunter!!!!!!!!! I think you'll make your goal.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Dear Hunter, I just want to say that I am so impressed at your determination for this walk and I think you are the cutest too!!! My mommy and I will be rooting for you!!

xoxo
Mia


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

*I have the bestest aunties in the whole wide world!!! :wub: I logged onto my website this morning and saw that I am 1/2 way to my goal of $500 thanks to all my great aunties out here on SM. Thank you to all who donated - I walked 1.25 miles today before it got warm outside and we are going to take another walk tonight. I am really working hard on my training 

Thanks again for your donations and your support - I can't wait to make you all so proud of me 

xoxox HUnter*


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

How is your training going Hunter? we are having hurricane weather (the tail end) here today so it's not good for walking. 

keep up the good work ! :clap:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

You are working so hard to get in shape I'm sure you will do well Hunter. Dixie is so impressed. Have you decided what to where yet? Dixie suggests something cool.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Aunties!

It's Hunter. I am really sorry that I haven't updated you but I have been VERY busy training for my walk AND my grandparents all came to visit this weekend :eek2_gelb2: . I have been building muscles by supervising a deck building project. It's very difficult to supervise because you have to keep checking up on EVERYONE! But, I didn't neglect my long distance training either. My auntie Sarah and my mom took me for a nice 1.75 mile walk on Saturday morning before we began building. Other than a brief encounter with a very misbehaved golden retriever puppy :jackrabbitslims: (my mom had to pick me up and carry me a little bit and my auntie sarah had to tell him to go home a lot!) I did excellent! This coming weekend we are going to practice the full two miles - I know I can do it!

I haven't figured out what to wear yet. I'm worried that some of my clothes might make me too hot but others with sleeves might constrict my movement. So, my mom is still looking. I will keep you updated on that one 

Thank you again to everyone who is sponsoring me. My grandparents were very impressed with how much I am supported by all my aunties here on SM! Thank you to my newest sponsors and again, another thank you to those that signed up earlier - your support is going to help so many other animals with their vet care so they can be adopted! YOU ROCK :rochard: 

:ThankYou: Hunter


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Guess what - the shelter called my mom and dad today and told them that they loved my fundraising page and that I was currently in SECOND place for fundraising (as a solo dog, not a team) and I am soo excited! 

But, I am :bysmilie: too because last year I raised $1000 and didn't place at all. I am very worried about my shelter raising enough money to take care of the medical needs of the doggies that are there. If you can, can you please donate to help me make sure they are all ok this year?!

Thank you again 

Hunter


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Hunter
I am so proud that you are training for the big walk with your Mom. And don't you love it when your Mom picks you up in her arms and you get to see everything! What a great view, there is so much to see when you are up high. And you always get more hugs and kisses.

Will you wear a tank top with your number on it ?

Good luck, I know you will collect more money and reach your goal.

love Jodi (Mom is typing this for me)


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

bump......only one more week till Hunter's walk!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

He has been training very hard (we are officially walking 2 miles) and he is holding up so well. . Because of the tourists we haven't been walking at the location of the actual walk but have been getting our walks in where we can; I will be bringing his hot dog bag in case he gets tired or too over stimulated and needs a safe little place to rest before or after the walk (there will be tons of people and other dogs there).

Hunter is a mere $160 away from his goal of $500 and he has less than a week till his walk (it's this SUNDAY!!!). Please donate if you can and WISH HUNTER the very best of luck!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

*Just bumping this up - we are soo close to our goal! Please help if you can  Walk is THIS SUNDAY!!!*


----------



## MORGANM (Jul 6, 2009)

GO HUNTER!

Have a good time on your walk


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you so much for your donation!!! Only $100 more to go and we will have reached our goal! Hunter is currently getting ready for his bath so he can look all spiffy on Sunday (no bath Saturday or Friday since I have to go to events for upcoming weddings)!


Can you beweive it? All dis training and fundraising and my momm makes me take a baff too! GROWL!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie says: Hunter, I just sent you my allowance. I'm so proud of you for supporting the people who helped you find your furever family!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow, the total has grown since I last looked!!! It's great to see so many SM-ers on the list supporting Hunter!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh Hunter I just saw your total...you are so close to your goal !!! Good luck and have fun on your walk.

We will be thinking of you.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Phesty @ Sep 10 2009, 09:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=828247


> Josie says: Hunter, I just sent you my allowance. I'm so proud of you for supporting the people who helped you find your furever family![/B]


Josie, thank you for all your allowance! Mommy says I'm very lucky to have such a lovely friend like you (ps. your wreally sweet!).

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Sep 10 2009, 09:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=828262


> Wow, the total has grown since I last looked!!! It's great to see so many SM-ers on the list supporting Hunter!!![/B]


Both Hunter and I are so amazed and thankful to have such a wonderful family here on SM that is willing to support us in our attempt to help out a worthy cause.

QUOTE (Maglily @ Sep 10 2009, 09:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=828267


> Oh Hunter I just saw your total...you are so close to your goal !!! Good luck and have fun on your walk.
> 
> We will be thinking of you.[/B]


Thank you so much! We can't wait to come back with pictures for everyone!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Aug 27 2009, 02:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822882


> *I have the bestest aunties in the whole wide world!!! :wub: I logged onto my website this morning and saw that I am 1/2 way to my goal of $500 thanks to all my great aunties out here on SM. Thank you to all who donated - I walked 1.25 miles today before it got warm outside and we are going to take another walk tonight. I am really working hard on my training
> 
> Thanks again for your donations and your support - I can't wait to make you all so proud of me
> 
> xoxox HUnter*[/B]


We already are proud of you Erin and that special guy Hunter too :grouphug:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

How on earth did I miss this thread? 
Go Hunter, Lizzie and I are supporting you! :dothewave:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Sep 11 2009, 02:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=828353


> We already are proud of you Erin and that special guy Hunter too :grouphug:[/B]


QUOTE (Anouk @ Sep 11 2009, 03:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=828355


> How on earth did I miss this thread?
> Go Hunter, Lizzie and I are supporting you! :dothewave:[/B]


Thank you both so much for your support!!!! Hunter thinks you all make GREAT cheerleaders - (Leo, don't let your mom put you in a skirt - it's just a figures of speech! --HunteR).!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: You made it ! you reached your goal and more! Congrats!


----------



## MORGANM (Jul 6, 2009)

CONGRADS on making your goal Hunter!!!!

:aktion033:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Looks like Hunter's the MAN! Actually went over his goal. :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hooray Hunter! Sweetness and Tessa are so proud of you! And so am I!

Maggie


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter completed his walk! Pictures posted in the photo forum


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Sep 14 2009, 11:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829519


> Hunter completed his walk! Pictures posted in the photo forum [/B]


Wow, I just looked at the total and you exceeded your goal!!! Way to go!!! Lots of support from SM!! Glad to see it!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

CONGRATS HUNTER :chili::chili:


----------

